# Another guitar



## RogerC (Mar 21, 2018)

Working on another guitar for the band Needtobreathe.  This will be for their charity event in Charleston in April.

Jazzmaster with a Bigsby B50, maple neck, macasser ebony fretboard, reverse headstock.

The body wood is roasted swamp ash, and the pickguard I made from walnut.  I'll do a slight burst on body with a base of amber shellac, and I'll ebonize the pickguard using the same solution I use on my pens: steel wool dissolved in vinegar.







Here's what the body looks like wiped down with some denatured alcohol.  It's going to make for a really beautiful burst.


----------



## Krash (Mar 21, 2018)

Wow ... awesome story behind your guitars. Sounds like something I'd love to do ... but don't have time to do right now. 
But way to go just putting your hesitations behind you and just diving into what you wanted to do. I love your mission of using old and historic wood.


----------



## D.Oliver (Mar 21, 2018)

Looks good!


----------



## Ligget (Mar 21, 2018)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Super Dave (Mar 21, 2018)

Beautiful, but that could have been a lot of pens ;-)

Dave


----------



## RogerC (Mar 21, 2018)

Krash said:


> Wow ... awesome story behind your guitars. Sounds like something I'd love to do ... but don't have time to do right now.
> But way to go just putting your hesitations behind you and just diving into what you wanted to do. I love your mission of using old and historic wood.


Thanks, Krash



D.Oliver said:


> Looks good!


Thank you, Derek.



Ligget said:


> Beautiful work!


Thanks, Mark



Super Dave said:


> Beautiful, but that could have been a lot of pens ;-)
> 
> Dave


:rotfl:


----------



## RogerC (Mar 21, 2018)

I was able to start the burst coats tonight.  I've still got probably 2-3 darker coats to spray on the edges, then it'll be ready for clear.


----------



## TonyL (Mar 21, 2018)

Nice. I play and used to own many, now just 2. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Sataro (Mar 22, 2018)

Fantastic work!


----------



## rkimery (Mar 22, 2018)

Two words -Incredible!


----------



## RogerC (Mar 22, 2018)

TonyL said:


> Nice. I play and used to own many, now just 2. Thanks for sharing the pics!


Excellent!  What's your favorite guitar?



Sataro said:


> Fantastic work!


Thank you, Billy



rkimery said:


> Two words -Incredible!


Thank you!


----------



## TonyL (Mar 22, 2018)

My favorite was a hand-made, Santa Cruz FS, but I didn't like walking around the house with a 4,500 acoustic guitar for me to dent and bang-up. For a finger style guitar it produced enormous and warm volume. I sold it 15 years later and broke even on it. I play my Martin D-28 almost every day. Dollar-for dollar, I like it the best. I had a bunch of electrics from Gretsch to Ricks to Gibsons. I was never much of a Fender guy, maybe because I am child of the 70s, I am down to just one honey, Gibson LP, standard.


----------



## RogerC (Mar 22, 2018)

TonyL said:


> My favorite was a hand-made, Santa Cruz FS, but I didn't like walking around the house with a 4,500 acoustic guitar for me to dent and bang-up. For a finger style guitar it produced enormous and warm volume. I sold it 15 years later and broke even on it. I play my Martin D-28 almost every day. Dollar-for dollar, I like it the best. I had a bunch of electrics from Gretsch to Ricks to Gibsons. I was never much of a Fender guy, maybe because I am child of the 70s, I am down to just one honey, Gibson LP, standard.



Nice!  Santa Cruz makes some incredible guitars!  You're right, though, D-28s are hard to beat for production instruments.  I play a hand-built grand auditorium sized acoustic. I got to where I just didn't care for the size/shape of dreadnaughts anymore, so I ordered something a bit different.

If you're going to have just one electric, it's hard to beat an LP. My electrics are two I built — my very first one, and one I did as a bunch of experiments.  The first one is a standard Tele layout, except the neck pickup is a P90.  The other is my LP replacement. It's still a Tele body, but the scale length is only 25", has a set neck, and 2 hand-wound PAF spec humbuckers.

I only play acoustic about every 6 weeks or so in the church worship band, and I only play electric once a year with a parody rock band.  I'm just too busy building to play much anymore.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 23, 2018)

Well Roger, you've got me thinking more about that email I got from StewMac with their sale :redface: Somewhere in that shed there is a compartmental box with some tools in it for building guitfiddles. :biggrin:

I'm glad to see another of your builds in the making. Keep posting! :wink:


----------



## Gregory Hardy (Mar 24, 2018)

I love the walnut pick guard on this.  Tell me about your plans for finishing it - you said you were going to ebonize?  Then clear coat?  And if so, what are using for a finish?  I built acoustic instruments (primarily concert-size guitars and flat-top mandolins) years ago...I had a guitar shop, Taylor dealer, all acoustic store.  You have stirred some very happy memories!


----------



## RogerC (Mar 24, 2018)

Dalecamino said:


> Well Roger, you've got me thinking more about that email I got from StewMac with their sale :redface: Somewhere in that shed there is a compartmental box with some tools in it for building guitfiddles. :biggrin:
> 
> I'm glad to see another of your builds in the making. Keep posting! :wink:


Thanks, Chuck.  Yeah, Stewmac's emails (especially the ones with Dan showing how to do something) always make it seem so easy :biggrin:



Gregory Hardy said:


> I love the walnut pick guard on this.  Tell me about your plans for finishing it - you said you were going to ebonize?  Then clear coat?  And if so, what are using for a finish?  I built acoustic instruments (primarily concert-size guitars and flat-top mandolins) years ago...I had a guitar shop, Taylor dealer, all acoustic store.  You have stirred some very happy memories!


Thanks, Gregory.  Yep, I shoot a couple of coats of lacquer on the pickguard when it's done.  

Nice!  I'd love to have my own shop at some point.  It wouldn't necessarily be a standard music store, though.  It would just be a Dog Tired guitars retail/manufacturing shop.  I have an hour commute to/from work everyday, and I've spent many hours designing the space


----------



## RogerC (Mar 26, 2018)

Got the final color and clear coats sprayed on Saturday.  I'll let it cure for a week or so, then I'll start the tedious sanding process.  First I'll need to level the lacquer, then it's on to  final sanding.  I'll be doing this one in a matte rather than gloss finish.  I also have to start applying finish to the pickguard as well.


----------



## Bob in SF (Mar 26, 2018)

Beauty!

I can already hear the soul of it!


----------



## Yankee Remedy (Mar 30, 2018)

*Need to Breath!!! WOW!!!*

Need to Breath!!! WOW!!!

That's an awesome band! They're one of my favorites! I'm very impressed!

Great work on the guitar!


----------



## RogerC (Mar 30, 2018)

Bob in SF said:


> Beauty!
> 
> I can already hear the soul of it!


Thank you, Bob.  I appreciate that.



Yankee Remedy said:


> Need to Breath!!! WOW!!!
> 
> That's an awesome band! They're one of my favorites! I'm very impressed!
> 
> Great work on the guitar!


Thanks, yeah.  And they're fantastic in concert!

This is the 4th guitar I've done for them.  You can check out the links below to see the others.

https://dogtiredguitars.com/blogs/tell-a-story/brother

https://dogtiredguitars.com/blogs/tell-a-story/the-difference-maker

https://dogtiredguitars.com/blogs/tell-a-story/the-needtobreathe-special


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 1, 2018)

That Difference Maker has to be my favorite(if I HAD to pick one) Awesome guitars friend!

This one is looking good too!


----------



## RogerC (Apr 15, 2018)

Just got this one finished up.  It'll be headed out to South Carolina on Monday.


----------



## JohnU (Apr 15, 2018)

Beautiful work Roger!  Very Rich and Elegant looking, and I love the way the Ash grain resembles tiger stripes.


----------



## Bob in SF (Apr 16, 2018)

Roger - This is a gorgeous guitar - clean, warm, powerful design with perfect integration of Bigsby hardware.

I play more lap steel than regular guitar these days, but enjoy both.

Congratulations - superb instrument.

- Bob


----------



## Tony Snailham (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi Roger, just joined IAP and noticed your post. It looks a great guitar your making, your very luck in the states to have such a vairiety of wood available for projects; I’m somewhat limited here in England. I am currently in the process of building my own fender Stratocaster and putting together all the materials and hardware before I get going. I am confused with pickups and associated hardware at the moment and choosing the best tune wood for the project. Hope to pick your brains and advice in the future. Looking forward to seeing your finished guitar? By the way I can’t play the guitar and I am in my sixties, it’s a project I want to do. Regards.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 16, 2018)

Congratulations Roger. You knocked out another masterpiece. This one is a beauty. I am sure it will be very much appreciated. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## ajollydds (Apr 16, 2018)

Beautiful!  Fabulous craftsmanship.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Apr 16, 2018)

That’s beautiful. Thanks for sharing. Need To Breath is an awesome band. Love their music.


----------



## RogerC (Apr 16, 2018)

JohnU said:


> Beautiful work Roger!  Very Rich and Elegant looking, and I love the way the Ash grain resembles tiger stripes.


Thanks, John



Bob in SF said:


> Roger - This is a gorgeous guitar - clean, warm, powerful design with perfect integration of Bigsby hardware.
> 
> I play more lap steel than regular guitar these days, but enjoy both.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, Bob.  I really appreciate that.



Tony Snailham said:


> Hi Roger, just joined IAP and noticed your post. It looks a great guitar your making, your very luck in the states to have such a vairiety of wood available for projects; I’m somewhat limited here in England. I am currently in the process of building my own fender Stratocaster and putting together all the materials and hardware before I get going. I am confused with pickups and associated hardware at the moment and choosing the best tune wood for the project. Hope to pick your brains and advice in the future. Looking forward to seeing your finished guitar? By the way I can’t play the guitar and I am in my sixties, it’s a project I want to do. Regards.


Welcome!  With all the options and knowledge available online, it can definitely get confusing, especially for someone who doesn't already have a working understanding of the guitar.  With you being in the UK, I'd encourage you to join the Telecaster forum (tdpri.com).  In the building subforum (tdpri.com/forums/tele-home-depot.46/), there are loads of guys from that part of the world who can steer you in the direction of good suppliers.

And as for tone wood for the project, the concept of tone wood is a myth. :wink:.  Don't let anyone tell you that using "x-wood" will give you this or that tone. there are way too many variables, especially in electric guitars. 



Dalecamino said:


> Congratulations Roger. You knocked out another masterpiece. This one is a beauty. I am sure it will be very much appreciated. Thanks for sharing the photos.


Thank you, Chuck!



ajollydds said:


> Beautiful!  Fabulous craftsmanship.


Thanks a bunch



Paul in OKC said:


> That’s beautiful. Thanks for sharing. Need To Breath is an awesome band. Love their music.


Thank you, Paul.


----------

